# Wall jacks



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

Just picked up a set of handy scaffold wall jacks off kijiji. I'll be posting in the TBA shortly. Anyways does anybody have any tips on how to use them. Specifically securing the bottom so they don't kick out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

[email protected]#e said:


> Just picked up a set of handy scaffold wall jacks off kijiji. I'll be posting in the TBA shortly. Anyways does anybody have any tips on how to use them. Specifically securing the bottom so they don't kick out. Thanks in advance.


We just nail down a piece of scrap around a foot long


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> We just nail down a piece of scrap around a foot long


How do ya mean?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

[email protected]#e said:


> How do ya mean?


Once the jack is on my wall nail a 2x scrap directly behind the jack. That way it can't go backwards. Make sure you pick good material for the stick the jack goes on so it doesn't snap( not knots or defects)


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

here's a pic. The 2X4 is not _that_ critical. B y the time you're about 5' up, it's only carrying about half the weight. Couple feet more, a quarter.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I think I have those same jacks. Hoistma? I agree, except for really big walls, you don't need to be horribly picky about the 2x. Small, solid knots, no cracks...good to go. 2x's can hold an incredible amount of weight.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> I think I have those same jacks. Hoistma? I agree, except for really big walls, you don't need to be horribly picky about the 2x. Small, solid knots, no cracks...good to go. 2x's can hold an incredible amount of weight.


Yes, mine are hoistma, too. We were talking about these a couple weeks ago on another thread, and saw your post on them from '09.


----------



## Toolw[email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

kiteman said:


> here's a pic. The 2X4 is not that critical. B y the time you're about 5' up, it's only carrying about half the weight. Couple feet more, a quarter.


That's a good point about the weight I didn't even think of that. Here I was thinking how is 1 2x4 gonna support all that weight


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

My biggest was a 9' high by 50' long with two wall jacks. That one I made a few precautions :laughing:

One jack will easily do a 16' wall.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

You guys must not lift as heavy of walls as us.


I'm not concerned about the weight on the2x4. It's the risk of buckling when you get about halfway up.


Sometimes it will bend closer to 8" on a heavy wall

Although we routinely lift 40' 2x6x9' walls so massive that's why I'm so cautious


----------



## grantbbee (Aug 21, 2013)

I agree, except for really big walls


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

So finally tried out my wall jacks today. Was surprised by how well they worked. Any tips as far as making it a little safer? Such as, so you guys do anything to make sure the wall doesn't go right over the edge. Say by jacking to far? Oh and Dave likes the jacks to!


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

No offense intended.

But if you're not sure how to use your new wall jacks, are you sure your ready to use your new wall jacks? 

Play it SAFE. 

If at all possible have someone who is experienced in working with them run you threw the steps the first wall or 2.

It's not difficult but it can be dangerous.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

[email protected]#e said:


> So finally tried out my wall jacks today. Was surprised by how well they worked. Any tips as far as making it a little safer? Such as, so you guys do anything to make sure the wall doesn't go right over the edge. Say by jacking to far? Oh and Dave likes the jacks to!


On the side of the ones we use have a length of stick to use based on the wall height. 

We normally just use 14s or 16s and have lots of extra on the ends.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I make up a couple of braces as pictured. Get the measurement off an existing wall. When the wall you're jacking is up about 3/4ths the way, mark that measurement off the bottom plate and nail the bottom of the brace on that mark. Then jack out till it's snug or push it the last foot or so and spike the top. Smaller walls , one in the middle, bigger ones, one about 10' in from each end so you can leave it there while you build the perpendicular walls.

When I nail walls down to square, I toenail the bottom plate on the line from the inside out about every other stud bay, angling the nails so they come out right at the line. When you stand the walls they just bend right around the bottom plate and don't come out, so the bottom stays fixed. 

Buy a Little Peavey if you don't have one already.:thumbsup:

http://www.tools-plus.com/qual-craft-trojan-2605.html


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Toe nail the plates down from the inside. If you put enough there, it usually is more than plenty to keep that wall from tipping over. Just ease it into place. Do your best to not lift in the wind.


----------



## Lubs (May 14, 2006)

Buy a pair of these and it has a hook to prevent the wall from going over. Works good for lifting beams also. A lot safer than a 2X4 to raise the wall.

http://www.proctorp.com/wallproducts/howitworks.html


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Nail a 2x to the outside along the rim or end joists to keep the wall from slipping off the floor if thats what your worried about.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Get a real set of wall jacks - those are scary


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

So I gotta use my jacks for tilting a gable wall tomorrow. Any tip for using them on a gable?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I set many big beams as well with my wall jacks. Opposing sides, keep them from tilting, goes right up. Usually set the beam in a pocket and kept the beam from moving left to right. $50/pair is way less than a Lull.


----------

